# Physically unable to get up!



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

I want to get up and quit feeling sorry for myself and get the hell out of this house. I feel like I can't get up. I know this just feeds my stbxh need to get out faster. He hates that I can just sit around. He doesn't get the difference for me now. Why do I care what he thinks??? I tried again to get him to change his mind again this morning. Of course he didn't. He just says that he has nothing left to give. He acknowledges that he can't let go of the past and how it made him feel even though I am completely different now and willing to do anything to try. He doesn't see that his affairs are partly to blame for my behavior. Well I guess he does but he still says it all lead to him not being in love with me anymore. I keep telling him its a choice to let go and not let the past dictate the future but he says he just can't. Will he ever? If i can let go of 7yrs worth of infidelity and move forward loving him why can't he do it for me. I hurt his self esteem but he hurt mine. Is there a chance he will wake up or am I wasting my time? Why is he finally talking about the pain he was in and how hard it was and moving out at the same time. He isn't giving us a chance to heal.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

cantmove said:


> .Is there a chance he will wake up or am I wasting my time? Why is he finally talking about the pain he was in and how hard it was and moving out at the same time. He isn't giving us a chance to heal.


Their is always a chance that he could come around. I would suggest taking care of yourself with what ever that entails IC, maybe start exercising, etc. Sometime folks have just had enough and like you mentioned you hurt his self esteem. Maybe apply the 180 principles start on separation or Divorce and see where he is when reality starts looking at him. I feel that life is too short to be wasted on others that dont love us or dont want to be around us Just my opinion 
Good Luck


----------

